# Ringneck size dove bands



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I purchased 10 ringneck/regular dove size bands by mistake in the beginning of the year and hate to see them go to waste,so I am giving them away to the first taker/takers. PM me if you want them. They are NPA bands.Size X 6.5 mm
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Bumping up.
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

All bands are gone. Thanks to all.
Kurps


----------

